# New litter comming soon, Sioux Falls ,SD



## MandieCole (Jan 22, 2008)

I bought a new girl from a pet store and she came to me pregnant. She is a good natured girl but I'm not sure of the lineage of her babies. I have had no luck finding a rescue or passable homes of the soon to be little ratties, if any one is interested please contact me.
I will add all proper information after there birth.


Email: [email protected]


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

putting up the information after they are born is fine but you may want to put an alternative contact information (an email or such) if you will not be here often or make sure the click on "watch this topic for replies" at the bottom of the quick reply.


----------

